# fool



## phewandgosh

Hello

I don't speak your langage: I need your help. how do you say "the fool" in Dutch?
De gek, het gek???????

And do you have a site for the pronunciation? like an on line audio dictionary?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vasiliy

De dwaas, de gek means the crazy


----------



## Suehil

In what way do you mean 'fool', Phewandgosh ?  Someone who is a comic (as in 'play the fool') or someone who is foolish (does something stupid) ?


----------



## phewandgosh

I mean someone who is comic

So, de gek is right?


----------



## Suehil

Or possibly 'paljas', 'hansworst', 'grappenmaker' - if you were to give us more of your context, then we could help you better.


----------



## Vasiliy

In a comic way I would use 'grapjas' I personaly never use the ones Suehil said, although 'paljas' is often used


----------



## Suehil

I'd forgotten 'grapjas' - it's by far the best one.


----------



## phewandgosh

*de *grapjas?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

(de)* lolbroek* would be another possibility.


----------



## Suehil

Of 'nar' ?


----------



## Kayla321

If someone is just being silly, I would choose lolbroek.

And for the pronounciation, you could try this website: https://acapela-box.com/AcaBox/index.php (try Max) 
or this one http://www.oddcast.com/home/demos/tts/tts_example.php?sitepal (try Claire)


----------



## Vasiliy

Suehil said:


> Of 'nar' ?


Nar isn't something I would use, never heard it being used this way neither. I find this word a bit weird actually o.o


----------



## Kayla321

Een nar is a different sort of fool: http://www.tri-tennis.com/images/nar.jpg


----------



## phewandgosh

So: de lolbroek. Ok,thank you all very much!!!!!!!!!!!

@Kayla321: Thank you very much for your links. That's PERFECT ! That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Dominiekske

Vasiliy said:


> In a comic way I would use 'grapjas' I personaly never use the ones Suehil said, although 'paljas' is often used



Only in Belgium I think; I've never heard it before.


----------



## nasinas

I would use grapjas or lolbroek. paljas is a very archaic word (in holland).


----------



## Timidinho

Paljas, nar, hansworst zijn ouderwets/niet populair.
Lolbroek of grapjas inderdaad. 
En als je zelf (onorigineel) grappig wilt zijn: hij heeft zijn grapjas en/of zijn lolbroek aan.


----------



## Vasiliy

Timidinho said:


> En als je zelf (onorigineel) grappig wilt zijn: hij heeft zijn grapjas en/of zijn lolbroek aan.



Hehe, wist zelf niet dat dit ook zo gebruikt werd.


----------



## Timidinho

Misschien nog geen cliché in Vlaanderen.


----------



## Joannes

Timidinho said:


> Misschien nog geen cliché in Vlaanderen.


Nee, inderdaad niet, maar daarom ook niet minder knullig. 

In Vlaanderen zou ik gaan voor *paljas* of *clown* en in bepaalde streken *zot* (in de gegeven betekenis althans, in de betekenis 'gek' is het volgens mij pan-Vlaams).


----------



## Grytolle

pan-Vlaams, die ga ik onthouden!!


----------



## Timidinho

Wat is dat? Om onderscheid te maken met de provincies Vlaanderen?


----------



## Joannes

Timidinho said:


> Wat is dat? Om onderscheid te maken met de provincies Vlaanderen?


Ik bedoel daarmee dat *zot* gebruikt wordt met de betekenis 'gek' in heel Nederlandstalig België, niet enkel in bepaalde dialectgebieden (waarvan de grenzen in zekere mate inderdaad samenvallen met de provinciegrenzen).


----------

